# WOW LOOK



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Look what came though my door today, it is fantastic, the postman hadnt got out the street and i was smacking cans ha ha, cant what for the rain to stop, Dan (ZDP) you are a true gent, i love it, the pouch is just right for my 8mm steel balls i love to shoot on small game and game birds, it fits like a glove, these bands are very fast and not hard on the wrists and arms, i will treasure this, the crows will have to put there crash helmets back on, thankyou very much, jeff


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Wowee! That's a good looking pult. I've been using those cuts of band for a little while now, I love them but they get twisted easily. I really like the look of the pouch. I'm jealous, I can't wait to hear any news about it.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Wowee! That's a good looking pult. I've been using those cuts of band for a little while now, I love them but they get twisted easily. I really like the look of the pouch. I'm jealous, I can't wait to hear any news about it.


DZP's bands never twist, and the last ones just kept on going, the pouch is very small ideal for the 8mm balls, but ive just been shooting 14mm lead balls in the garden, and with it having a small pouch you can get a good firm grip of the ball, im out lamping tonight with it and one of my small lurchers, cant wait to try it, it is a lot thicker than my other one, and i love the feel of these slingshots, they will be nice and warm to the feel in the cold weather, so im looking forward to a good winters hunting with it, jeff


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Jeff, I always like to hear that you're enjoying one of my slingshots.

This time, I remembered that you shoot with the slingshot in your right hand. Which is why you could start shooting straight away while the postman beat a hasty retreat! 
This honey coloured G10 is thicker but it is also far stronger. I reckon it should shrug off many fork hits. Of course you should still chck for damage.

If this one goes, we'll work up to Jade G10. Beyond that, there's not much stronger besides tempered tool steel, but in all likelihood if a fork hit manages to destroy the honey G10, it'd have to be so big that you'll probably wouldn't be upto holding a slingshot for a while.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

PS, I expect I'll be getting a PM from Rayshot ... right ... about ... _now_.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow! Great one. I have a 3.8mm Carbon Fibre T1. Even if it's very thin it's still very comfortable to hold.

I can imagen how comfortable this thick frame is! Have fun and good hunting! Friedrich


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Wow! Great one. I have a 3.8mm Carbon Fibre T1. Even if it's very thin it's still very comfortable to hold.
> 
> I can imagen how comfortable this thick frame is! Have fun and good hunting! Friedrich


Ive just killed 6 coke cans with it , ha ha jeff


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

very nice indeed.. cool looking design too...


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Wow! Great one. I have a 3.8mm Carbon Fibre T1. Even if it's very thin it's still very comfortable to hold.
> 
> I can imagen how comfortable this thick frame is! Have fun and good hunting! Friedrich


The record for the thickest T1 goes to jephroux's slingshot. It's thicker than both of Jeff's plus yours. Actually, they get more comfortable as they get thicker and they don't cost much more to make either. However, the whole point of the T1 was to make it as small and thin as possible and still shoot like a big frame. There was plenty of big chunky board cuts out there at the time, but not much that would disappear into a polo shirt breast pocket or the back of one's jeans in the middle of your wallet. I can always make them thicker by request. This thicker one G10 was chosen because I wanted it to be almost indestructible.


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

cool so mine is the big boy lol
yea this is a way cool shooter
i thought it was about the coolest thing on the planet







i would like to try a thiner one just to see
how they would be different ,,,
for sure one of the best shooters i got super
low fork hight rides low in the hand 
dan hit on something very cool here 
hides very easy in my waist band of my jeans 
i carry it right back hip at work all day
an youll never see it im also 6"1 180,lb
so its very easy to do 
dan you rock


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

lol, my eyes are green pebbles right now!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> Wow! Great one. I have a 3.8mm Carbon Fibre T1. Even if it's very thin it's still very comfortable to hold.I can imagen how comfortable this thick frame is! Have fun and good hunting! Friedrich


Ive just killed 6 coke cans with it , ha ha jeff
[/quote]
All that sugar did you drink them all first if so you will be on a high for a while, Thats a nice slimline slingshot Jeff.


----------



## Hedgewolf (Aug 12, 2010)

Sam said:


> lol, my eyes are green pebbles right now!


I second that


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Wowee! That's a good looking pult. I've been using those cuts of band for a little while now, I love them but they get twisted easily. I really like the look of the pouch. I'm jealous, I can't wait to hear any news about it.


DZP's bands never twist, and the last ones just kept on going, the pouch is very small ideal for the 8mm balls, but ive just been shooting 14mm lead balls in the garden, and with it having a small pouch you can get a good firm grip of the ball, im out lamping tonight with it and one of my small lurchers, cant wait to try it, it is a lot thicker than my other one, and i love the feel of these slingshots, they will be nice and warm to the feel in the cold weather, so im looking forward to a good winters hunting with it, jeff
[/quote]

Anti-twist bands! This is an anomaly of science, surely ... what's the secret?


----------



## Ken (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow. It does look good!!! Lucky guy! And yes, what's the secret to bands that don't twist?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That's a very cool slingshot... G10 tough, concealable, and with that band set capable of plenty of power.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Jeff
Very nice slingshot.It may be the camera angle,but the way you are holding it you may be in for some fork hits.Be carefull.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Anti-twist bands! This is an anomaly of science, surely ... what's the secret?


There is no secret.

Just about every aspect of the slingshot and bands has been carefully engineered to perform exactly as I wanted. Twisting never occurrd to me and I have done nothing to mitigate it. That said, I've never had twisting problems and none of the recipients has complained to me, so it's not really a problem with these bands.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> Jeff
> Very nice slingshot.It may be the camera angle,but the way you are holding it you may be in for some fork hits.Be carefull.


It cos i was turning round trying to show the wife which button to press on my camera ha ha, i had to pose 5 times, jeff


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> Jeff
> Very nice slingshot.It may be the camera angle,but the way you are holding it you may be in for some fork hits.Be carefull.


It cos i was turning round trying to show the wife which button to press on my camera ha ha, i had to pose 5 times, jeff


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> Jeff
> Very nice slingshot.It may be the camera angle,but the way you are holding it you may be in for some fork hits.Be carefull.


It cos i was turning round trying to show the wife which button to press on my camera ha ha, i had to pose 5 times, jeff


----------

